

Google App Engine “Accidentally” Blocks PayPal - ideas101
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/google-app-engine-accidentally-blocks-paypal/

======
iamdave
And Arrington comes in with expert analysis from way out left field, calling
foul play. Let's see what the officials have to say about this one.

